# Matamp spirit, too good to be true?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well Moog Audio in MTL just added Matamp's in their product line, they make a 8 watt combo that is PTP hand wired, built in attenuator and a jensen speaker

This seems really cheap for a hand wired amp! Anyone try those?

Here are the specs from the site.

This amplifier is true point-to-point wired with no PCB's, tag boards or turret boards used. The circuitry is derived from the best-selling Minimat, with the same standard of components used and attention to detail applied.

Our designers have developed the preamp to give a wide range of rich clean and blues tones above and beyond those that guitarists expect from this style of combo.

Valves: 1x 6V6GT
Pre-amp: 1 x ECC83

Single Channel Class A

-4 WATTS (RMS)

-POINT TO POINT hand-wired

-Power Attenuator (0.1 watt to 4 watts)

- NOS Japanese handcrafted Finger-jointed solid wood cabinet

-1 x 8 "Jensen C8R

- TONE - VOLUME

http://www.moogaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_131&products_id=3169


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I suspect it is made somewhere other than the UK. All the talk od "designers" in the description, and the lower price is a givaway. That said, if it's what you want in terms of features and tone, get it. Chinese quality is getting a lot better, and Matamp will stand behind it. 500 $ more gets you a minimat 1x12 from the same store.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

What is a "NOS Japanese handcrafted Finger-jointed solid wood cabinet"? A cabinet made of old wood that has never been used?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If it's anywhere near affordable, it's not a UK-built matamp.

that doesn't mean it's not a good amp!!!


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

oh man..... you dont know tone until youve tried NOS japanese handcrafted cabinets:bow:

but seriously, seems like a good little amp, I am curious where its made


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Just picked up a Vox AC4TV for less than half that....OK, PCB build, mdf cabinet so a bit apples to oranges....but it sounds fantastic (damn! It's a mini AC30!), has 4w/1w/ 1/4w modes, 10" GOOD speaker, build is as tight as can be (I could hardly get the chassis out to change tubes, in fact my son had to help me). Decent headroom on the 4w mode, and a LOUD little sucker!

I've always been curious about Matamp (based on my experience and fascination with Orange) but this little guy, cool tho it might be, isn't calling my name. They'll sell some though! And I'd love to hear it.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah the Vox is very tempting  But the Matamp looks so sexy


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keto said:


> Just picked up a Vox AC4TV for less than half that....OK, PCB build, mdf cabinet so a bit apples to oranges....but it sounds fantastic (damn! It's a mini AC30!), has 4w/1w/ 1/4w modes, 10" GOOD speaker, build is as tight as can be (I could hardly get the chassis out to change tubes, in fact my son had to help me). Decent headroom on the 4w mode, and a LOUD little sucker!


...my mixing engineer recommended i buy one of these as a recording amp.

-dh


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

*Made in Jolly 'Ol England*

Back of chassis says "Hand Built in England by Radiocraft Est. 1945" (saw a picture - have not seen the amp in person).

Anyone try on of these yet?

Cheers


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

zurn said:


> Our designers have developed the preamp to give a wide range of rich clean and blues tones above and beyond those that guitarists expect from this style of combo.


Designers?

Since when did Matamp have "designers"?


----------



## G_Spot_Music (Dec 17, 2007)

*yes it's Made in the UK*

Hello everyone, my name is "G" and i am the Matamp distributor for Canada and the US.
I can assure you that every and all Matamp's are hand made, built, designed and engineered in a small village called Meltham in England UK. 
The Spirit is not an exception to this rule. It is hand made in the UK, the cabinet is from Japan, transformers are from the UK and parts are from the UK and/or USA. There are no pcb's or any kind of boards. it is true point-to-point.

I put a low price to get Matamp quality into the hands of more people, and since this amp is costing me much less, i give the buyers the lower price instead of making more in my pocket. If this amp was made in China, it would not have the Matamp name and it would be much cheaper in quality and price than the Spirit.

As for designers, how do you think new amps are born ? you need an engineer to design a circuit. For the Spirit, they based it on the Minimat.

I have been to the factory on many occasions, including just last month and there are dozens and dozens of them ready for final build. The cab was built and covered in Japan. It is New Old Stock, they were built in the 80's. and bought by the UK a few years ago when they were found in the corner of a warehouse in Japan.

You can check out a soundclip of the Spirit here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRlSELBg6xQ

Cheers
"G"
http://www.matamp.ca


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Bringing this back from the dead, has anyone tried once since 2010?  Here's a got shot I found on the interweb.


Matamp Amplification Spirit 1x8 Combo Amp Review - Premier Guitar

View attachment 2372


----------

